

Everything i needed to know about managing hackers, i learnt from my DVD collection.. - mh_
http://www.sensepost.com/blog/2139.html

======
brk
This blog post had the material and insight to make a really great essay or
lesson. However, I just can't ever really accept something like this from
someone who writes in "chatspeak".

The guy fashions himself as a hacker as well as a manager. Surely he types
fast enough that spelling out "you" instead of "u" is essentially the same
effort. Other grammatical errors in the piece really detract from its ability
to deliver a powerful message.

Perhaps it's just me, but I would not want to be represented by a leader who
could not properly communicate.

~~~
mh_
Hi brk. Your points on grammar and "chatspeak" are well taken. Our blog was
actually started as an informal, un-moderated method of communicating with
each other (and friends / readers). Inferring that the author can not
"properly communicate" because it does not match your expectations seems
harsh, but is certainly your prerogative.

------
gaius
There are more and better lessons to be learnt from _300_.

